# ASP Web Shop 14i



## karuna (24. August 2004)

Ich habe ein Problem. Ich installiere ASP WebShop wie im  Video (vorhanden auf der CD) doch wenn ich dann Dreamweaver aufstarte und die Seite default.asp öffne und nachher  Vorschau drücke erscheint die Seite (default.asp) aber der Link zur nächsten Seite funktioniert nicht. Es kommt eine  Fehler Meldung im Internet Explorer : Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden. Fehlertyp:
Microsoft JET Database Engine (0x80040E09)
Aktualisieren nicht möglich; Datenbank oder Objekt ist schreibgeschützt.
/dev-publizieren/ASPWebShopV14i/ASPWebShop14i/hits.asp, line 47. Ich habe es schon mehrmals probiert aber es klappt nicht.  Immer der gleiche Fehler.


----------

